# Grilling on WSM Question



## Bruce B (May 17, 2005)

I've got a good size amount of charcoal left after the salmon cook and thought I would do some chicken tonight. I want to grill it though. Can I light the charcoal then remove the water pan and cook the chicken over direct heat on the top grate? or...

Should I move the bottom charcoal grate up to the lower flange and then cook the chicken on the top grate?...or 

Should I just dump all the charcoal from the WSM into my kettle and cook it on the kettle? 

Just trying to do something different....


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

I'm with TexLaw.  Larry's used the WSM for grilling a few times, maybe he can chime in here, but for me, I think placing the grate on the charcoal ring is too hot for chicken and using the upper grate would be too far away...Maybe using the lower grate in the center section, but what a PITA.. Just my $.02


----------



## Bruce B (May 17, 2005)




----------



## LarryWolfe (May 17, 2005)

I’ve grilled on the WSM several times with the grate directly on top of the charcoal ring with no problem.  Of course the ring can’t be completely full or it will be too hot and too close to cook on.  I make sure I have enough charcoal to fill half of the ring about 1/3 of the way up, about ¾ of a Weber Chimney.  Pour it in a pile on one side spread out halfway evenly, leaving the other half of the ring empty to leave a cool spot to move the meat to in case of flare ups.  Cook as usual.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

>



Gotcha!  :!:


----------



## Bruce B (May 17, 2005)

:compuf: 

Gotcha Back!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)




----------

